# BigCartel Design Programs



## kontrolldkhaos (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone out there know where I can find a site that helps NON-HTML coders like myself, design my BigCartel website. 

I'm talking about applications (no flash) and design work/wallpaper and even uploading my own designs from photoshop or what have you.

I was looking at "Honour over Glory" at the BigCartel store and I think the layout is PERFECT! I know they have a web designer, but I'm still looking to do this on my own. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow hounor over glory looks really nice! I am looking for some sort of help also. There used to be a forum on bigcartel, but they took it down...


----------



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

Replying here because I also would like some info on how/if non coders can customize a bigcartel site. I just signed up and the functions seem great, I just would like to have more customization. I was checking out Ugmonk's site and really love the look and feel of their entire site and would like to emulate that if possible. Any help?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Here ya go. W3Schools Online Web Tutorials.


----------



## kontrolldkhaos (Nov 18, 2010)

Customization of my BigCartel account WITHOUT:
1) CSS or HTML coding
2) A programmer/outsourced
3) Ridiculously expensive templates

I guess I was hoping for a site similar to Myspace, where there were HUNDREDS of sites that had templates customized to the site and all you had to do was copy and paste into your template and WALLAH! it was up and running! 

Guess computer programmers are still working that out hunh? I guess I can only hope. 

I know I just don't have time, nor do I want to learn, CSS or HTML programming, nor do I have the budget to outsource this work. The S.O.S. still stands.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nah they are not working on that. CSS & HTML is easy to learn but if you don't have the time or patience, bigcartel have designers that will customize the site for you for little or nothing.


Scroll to the bottom and you will see a list of designers you can contact about customizing your site. Big Cartel Designers


----------



## kontrolldkhaos (Nov 18, 2010)

Taricp35, you may be right. I may have to bite the bullet and use one of their designers, which, there is one I found and I kind of like. 
I just know I'm a control freak and I'm not going to want to HUNT anyone down if I want to make changes to the website. I like to make changes at will if I feel it necessary. After the template is laid down, I just want to be able to make changes to the site to give it the best possible personality it deserves, which sort of makes sense, I guess. 

Cheers and thank you again. 

Hopefully this will work out in my favor. Cheers!


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

i think there is a guy that is on the tsf site that designs websites on bigcartel. I believe his name is J.kruse or somethin like that!!!! hope this helps..


----------

